# What Corks Are You Using?



## TxRedhead (May 20, 2005)

Before I stopped making wine before, there weren't a lot of different choices as far as corks. Now I see that there are all sorts of choices, including synthetic ones. What are you folks using? Do you use the same cork no matter how long you're planning on aging the wine or do use differnet corks if you're planning on storing the bottled wines long term?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 20, 2005)

I use #9 X1 3/4" finevinewine amalgomated corks. 


 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?GC_Category=Suppli es&amp;SubCategory=Corks&amp;PartNumber=2320 [/url]*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## masta (May 21, 2005)

I also use the Fine Vine Wines Perfect Agglomerate #9 X 1.75. I have tried many different corks over the years including synthetic and these are the best I have found yet. I use these for all my wines short and long term.


A quick rinse with sanitizer is all you need...no soaking for boiling!


----------



## Tree Frog (May 21, 2005)

Same here. I have tried a variety of corks and now only use#9 X1 3/4" finevinewine amalgomated corks.


----------



## geocorn (May 22, 2005)

The Fine Vine Wines - Perfect corks come from a company in California that makes over 1,000,000,000 corks per year for wineries. I only know of one other home wine making store that sells them. All of the other stores get theirs through the normal distributors.


----------



## Hippie (May 22, 2005)

I use the same except I would rather use the 1.5" length. The most I have ever seen wine soaked up on the end of one is maybe 1 sixteenth of an inch deep. If I start seeing them soaked up over a quarter inch, I will start using the longer ones. I have never had a single leaker. Yesterday at the lake, I opened a bottle of Gewurtz with this cork in it. A friend stuck the cork back in as far as he could, leaving about an eighth inch sticking out the top of the bottle, and put the bottle back in the cooler on it's side. Just now, I retrieved the half full bottle and the cork had swelled back up and didn't even leak through the corkscrew hole, or around the sides. Good corks?


----------



## Maui Joe (May 22, 2005)

The best corks that I have ever used. Won't buy anything else!


----------



## smurfe (Jul 10, 2005)

I see most all here use the 1.75 length corks. Is this a pretty well must have size? I have a bag of 1.50 length that came with my starter kit. Will these hold up for any sort of extended time or will I need to use up the bottles pretty quick with the shorter corks in them? 


I have to say, I was a little surprised when I saw the 1.5's in the kit as opposed to 1.75's. I really thought those were the norm. I am sure the shorter ones will work fine but just thought I'd ask if you all recommended I get the longer ones before I bottle my first batch.


Smurfe


----------



## Bill B (Jul 11, 2005)

I have been using the Altec super Premium Polymer Corks a very good cork #9 1 3/4 These are a combo of pure cork and synthetic. I have never used FineVine Wines Perfec corks but are willing to try them.


Bill


----------



## geocorn (Jul 11, 2005)

The 1.50"are good for up to 2 years storage. For longer periods, the 1.75" is necessary. It really depends on how long you plan to store your wine.


Bill,


Give my corks a try. They are every bit as good as the altec and a lot less!


----------



## Vaughn (Jul 12, 2005)

I have had better success getting the shorter corks to seat right using my Handheld Portuguese Double Lever.


----------

